

C++Ox: The Dawning of a New Standard - messel
http://www.devx.com/SpecialReports/Door/38865

======
khandekars
C++0x standard is in "real soon now" mode for quite some time. I'm definitely
excited by the possibilities, but somewhat unhappy over the current state of
compilers, see e.g., <http://wiki.apache.org/stdcxx/C++0xCompilerSupport> and
<http://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx0x.html>

In such as scenario, writing code that runs with different OS-compiler
combinations while leveraging the cool features such as concepts, lambda
expressions and closures _, variadic templates and unicode is going to be
difficult in the short term. Of course, if a project sticks to a single
compiler, then it won't be much of an issue.

_ Nowhere near the power offered by LISP, but huge leap of convenience while
writing in C++

~~~
messel
How's LISP run time compare? Most of the time I'm concerned with speed for
applications (and near zero response time).

~~~
khandekars
There was a formatting problem with my previous comment. The statement
"Nowhere near the power offered by LISP, but huge leap of convenience while
writing in C++" was a footnote for "lambda expressions and closures." The
asterisk got eaten when I posted the comment, :(

------
messel
Juicy description pdf. Looking forward to language multithreading, and
concepts/variadic templates (no more wrong template assumptions).

